# Elden Ring. 21 Gennaio 2022



## Hellscream (12 Giugno 2021)

Dopo mesi di misteri e presenti rinvii, al *Summer Game Fest* è stato finalmente rivelato l'ultimo lavoro di *From Software, la cui lore è stata scritta in collaborazione con George R.R. Martin, creatore delle Cronache del Ghiaccio e del Fuoco Elden Ring*

L'erede di Dark Souls, Bloodborne e Sekiro sarà disponibile per current e next gen dal *21 Gennaio 2022*. Al secondo post il *reveal gameplay trailer.*


----------



## Hellscream (12 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;E3Huy2cdih0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3Huy2cdih0&ab_channel=BANDAINAMCOEntertainmentEuropeBANDAINAMCOEntertai nmentEuropeVerificato[/video]


----------



## vota DC (13 Giugno 2021)

Non credo fossero misteri voluti. Questo gioco ha avuto una vita travagliata in fase di produzione, speriamo venga bene perché in sé è una cosa negativa.


----------



## Maravich49 (13 Giugno 2021)

Sapevo fosse un souls like, eppure speravo in qualcosa di diverso, più simile al Skyrim o The Witcher 3... mi ha lasciato un pò di amaro in bocca... spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Febbraio 2022)

Beh, se le premesse sono queste...


----------



## nik10jb (23 Febbraio 2022)

Spero di poterlo giocare. Purtroppo non è ne su Stadia e né su Nvidia GeForce now. Ho due pc che non rispettano le specifiche minime. Per cui lo prenderò su steam e vedrò se gira su uno dei miei computer. Fortunatamente ci sono le due ore di prova su steam. Se vedo che non gira bene chiederò il rimborso e lo giocherò più avanti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Febbraio 2022)

Anche i miei Reviewer preferiti ACG e SkillUp hanno lodato di brutto il gioco. Spero di riceverlo domani


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Sapevo fosse un souls like, eppure speravo in qualcosa di diverso, più simile al Skyrim o The Witcher 3... mi ha lasciato un pò di amaro in bocca... spero di sbagliarmi.


Beh come gameplay sarà molto più divertente almeno. C'è un nuovo gioco dei Piranha bytes a breve se si vuole qualcosa più simile a Skyrim ma con gameplay divertente.


----------



## vota DC (13 Marzo 2022)

Ho visto da mio cugino. Alla fine spiegano pochissimo come in Dark souls che però aveva livelli ristretti e si andava ad intuito, qui invece il mondo da esplorare è molto vasto
Girare con il cavallo è divertente che si dribblano un sacco di nemici anche se ovunque si vada tutti ti vogliono fare fuori....mio cugino ha schivato il fuoco di catapulte e baliste per arrivare ad un castello solo che appena è arrivato al cancello è sceso in gigante con uno spadone infuocato. Poi è andato nella direzione opposta ed era uno tranquillo che non si sa come viveva in una capanna circondato da mostri....i dialoghi non fermano il tempo e mentre parlava per dargli una quest dei cani giganti lo hanno mangiato...mah è inutile chiamare Martin se rovinano l'immersione con questo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ho visto da mio cugino. Alla fine spiegano pochissimo come in Dark souls che però aveva livelli ristretti e si andava ad intuito, qui invece il mondo da esplorare è molto vasto
> Girare con il cavallo è divertente che si dribblano un sacco di nemici anche se ovunque si vada tutti ti vogliono fare fuori....mio cugino ha schivato il fuoco di catapulte e baliste per arrivare ad un castello solo che appena è arrivato al cancello è sceso in gigante con uno spadone infuocato. Poi è andato nella direzione opposta ed era uno tranquillo che non si sa come viveva in una capanna circondato da mostri....i dialoghi non fermano il tempo e mentre parlava per dargli una quest dei cani giganti lo hanno mangiato...mah è inutile chiamare Martin se rovinano l'immersione con questo.


é il loro stile.
A ormai 30 ore giocate mi sono fatto praticamente tutta la Weeping Peninsula e Limgrave e sono sono davanti al boss di Liurnia. Ho iniziato diversi 'quest' che portano un po piu storia, ma devo dire che ancora si capisce ben poco di quale sia il ruolo del Tarnished e le cose che hanno portato al mondo ad essere cosi rotto. Il gioco é bello ma troppo, troppo abstratto. Senza YouTube dopo 10 ore mi sarei arreso. Grazie alle guide di YouTube ho trovato armi un po piu forti, una rune farm per poterle usare e anche come passare alcuni dungeons e con quali NPC parlare per far partire alcuni quest.
Per me, come con Bloodborne, é ancora troppo dura trovarti nel mondo Fromsoft/Lands between. C'e anche un sacco di mecchanismi che non viene spiegato bene.

Per questo anche se é un bel gioco e divertente non é sul livello di Skyrim al epoca. Se un gioco senza Youtube é praticamente ingiocabile allora forse non é poi cosi perfetto. Senza la Rune Farm poi non saprei neanche come cavolo avrei trovato il tempo ad raggiungere un livello che mi rende abbastanza forte per il boss davanti a me. 
Non tutti possiamo investire 100 ore in questi giochi.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Avendo avuto gli incubi con Bloodborne mi spaventa prenderlo. Consigli?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Avendo avuto gli incubi con Bloodborne mi spaventa prenderlo. Consigli?


Non ho mai giocato a Bloodborne visto che è un'esclusiva Play Station e io gioco solo su PC, ma ho giocato a tutti i Dark Souls e questo è il mio preferito per ora.
Ammetto che l'ho preso in ritardo e ho appena ucciso il secondo boss della storia, ma per ora mi sto divertedo un casino, sto giocando con la classe iniziale del samurai e sto portando avanti destrezza e arcano (nuova statistica) e sto usando due katane che uso velocemente per infliggere lo status dissanguamento sui nemici (in pratica a barra piena del dissanguamento il nemico prende un botto di danni nell'immediato), mi piace un sacco la libertà che hai nel personalizzare il proprio personaggio.
Ho visto anche un paio di video e le magie sono super fiche, appena finisco con questo personaggio mi faccio un mago/guerriero, cosa impensabile per me visto che negli altri Souls odiavo le magie e i miracoli e usavo sempre il classico personaggio tank con scudo e arma a 1 mano.


----------

